# [SOLVED] Problem z drukowaniem

## dAdi82

Witam, mam problem z drukowaniem zarówno w openoffice jak i lbreoffice.

Mam drukarkę samsunga clp315, skonfigurowałem ją pod kde. 

Wszystko pięknie drukuje np. z okular'a czy bezpośrednio z firefoxa, kwrite itp.

Generalnie chyba zewsząd oprócz w wspomnianych pakietów biurowych.

Przy openofficie jest nawet ikona openoffice-4.1.1-zarżadaznie drukarką ale to nie działa.

Z tego co czytałem kiedyś był/jest? pakiet spadmin do konfigurowania drukarki pod office, ale w tej chwili nie ma go w portage.

Generalnie potrzebuję pomocy, wskzówek jak sobe z tym problemem poradzić, bo na razie muszę z office zapisywać do pdf i drukować z wspomnianego wcześniej okular'a.

cupsd.conf

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 11025 2013-06-07 01:00:33Z msweet $"

#

# Sample configuration file for the CUPS scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a

# complete description of this file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug"

# for troubleshooting...

LogLevel warn

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseLocalProtocols 

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Web interface setting...

WebInterface Yes

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow from 192.168.0.*

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

# Set the authenticated printer/job policies...

<Policy authenticated>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 11025 2013-06-07 01:00:33Z msweet $".

#

```

cupsd i dbus oczywiście dodane do sekcji default.

Używam openrc

BTW 

to na tą chwile jedyny i ostatni problem z którym nie mogę sobie poradzić, myślałem że prędzej taką przeszkodą będzie skaner ale z tym poszło nadzwyczaj łatwo.

OK znalazłem rozwiązanie, choć nieco mnie ono zaskoczyło to dziala.

Otóż gdyby ktoś miał podobny problem należy zrobić tak

```

cd /usr/lib/openoffice/program/

```

odpalamy skrypt spadmin

```

./spadmin

```

zmieniamy drukarkę z w moim przypadku samsung clp315

na Generic Printer, wyłączmy obsługę CUPS.

Na takich ustawieniach śmiga.

----------

